# Great deal on the Fluval Studio 600 at PetSmart



## Y2KGT

Hi,

Last weekend I dropped into the PetSmart in Oakville (while my wife was next door doing some shopping) when I noticed they were clearing out the Fluval "Studio 600" Aquarium set for $399.

Studio 600 includes: 
•33 Gallon pre-drilled Studio glass aquarium: 25" x 18" x 21.65" high 
•Fluval Studio 600 gloss black aquarium cabinet: 24.75" x 17.5" x 31.5" high 
•Integrated Fluval 205 External Canister Filter 
•48W Glo Double T5 Linear strip light (with 24" 24W Power-Glo & Life-Glo T-5 Bulb)
•150 Watt Fluval M Heater 
•8.4oz Cycle 
•8.4oz AquaPlus 
•1.34oz Nutrafin Max Tropical Fish flakes










The tank is drilled so could probably be converted to a sump rather easily by adding an in tank overflow box.

This setup normally sells for between $699 and $799 which makes this an amazing deal. The one at the Oakville store had some cosmetic damage on the stand so I was able to use that to get an even better deal.

Can't wait to fill it with water and get it running in the next couple of weeks.

More info can be found here.
http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/Furniture-Sets/15823
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23831
--
Paul


----------



## Jackson

Nice tank

Is this a chain wide sale?


----------



## gyros

Jackson said:


> Nice tank
> 
> Is this a chain wide sale?


could be as i saw 1 at their Brampton location as well yesterday


----------



## Y2KGT

Jackson said:


> Is this a chain wide sale?


I think so but I'm not 100% sure. I'd call around to confirm before making the trip.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird

Nice pick up Paul!!


----------



## Car2n

PJ's in Pickering has been advertising similar deals on a lot of Fluval systems.


----------



## Y2KGT

Tbird said:


> Nice pick up Paul!!


Hey Wil,
Yeah it really is an awesome little setup. So well made and I love the aluminum trim with the built in sliding glass top feature. And the very smart filtration system is cool too.
--
Paul


----------



## Y2KGT

Jackson said:


> Nice tank
> 
> Is this a chain wide sale?


I dropped into the PetSmart at Winston Churchill and Argentia Road tonight. They had 2 of these in stock and yes they were also reduced to clear at $399.99.

Don't forget to ask for an additional discount if you find any cosmetic damage on the tank or stand.
--
Paul


----------



## zenafish

The one in the Oakville store has a dent on the right side of the cabinet. The door hinges need to be adjusted to level out the doors. The rest is fine. It's been on my "take it home" list forever. I'm waiting for their discount day on June 6 to grab it.


----------



## Jiinx

Anyone know if this deal is still available? I'd imagine they're sold out ..


----------



## Mlevi

If you can find it, petsmart has 15% off on all in store items from today to Sunday, so that price would be taxes in.

Al.


----------



## zenafish

there's one in the Oakville store. The left bottom trim is slightly pulled out. Should be cosmetic flaw only not structural. I left the tank behind and took home a Fluval FX6 instead during their discount weekend.


----------



## Y2KGT

If you bought one of these setups and like me was hoping it came with some instructions on how to hook up the filter and how to unscrew the top plastic holders so you could install the light fixture, here are some links that may help.

INSTALLING WATER INTAKE/OUTPUT WITH EASYCONNECT SYSTEM
Page 6 and 7 of the following link.
http://ca-en.hagen.com/File/41f9e761-caab-4ca5-aa0f-4be37ab4b912

I know its for a different setup however both use the EasyConnect System. Don't forget to use the ring nuts on the bottom of the tank to hold the connector stem in place otherwise you could end up with all your water on the floor.

Cabinet instructions
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Media/PDF/76091-FluvalStudioCabinetManual.pdf

Lighting instructions
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Media/PDF/76091-FluvalStudioLampInstallation.pdf

You have to use a small allen key to turn the screw that holds the top plastic part to the bottom before you can lock your light fixture in place.
--
Paul


----------

